# PROJECT .Z' NEW ENGINE BAY



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith     :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Gorgeous mate


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Look awesome  :smokin: 

Is this your car Keith? Only I'm getting confused by this whole Project X, Y, Z business.


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Bloody hell


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I know its a tool, not a posing car.... but its still propper....







































nice one Kieth, now show us what it can do  roll on TOTBIII


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

LSR said:


> Look awesome  :smokin:
> 
> Is this your car Keith? Only I'm getting confused by this whole Project X, Y, Z business.


LSR

Yes this is my car it use to be Project .Z' Jap Drag car.

Now it's name is project .Z' UK Spec   

Everything is new on my car,so this year no one can turn round and say that 
all i done was to import a drag car from Japan  anyone can do that.

Keith :smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Awesome*

Looks awesome, cant wait to see it at TOTB III.Good luck.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

And you just know it's got the GO to match the SHOW  

:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

keith said:


> so this year no one can turn round and say that
> all i done was to import a drag car from Japan  anyone can do that.


Who cares if you imported it and raced it or not. Some people who couldn't beat you thats who  .

Did you nick the air ducting from the arms of Robbie the Robot from Lost in Space     . 

Looking sweet Keith :smokin: .

Hope it's all worth it  .

Glen


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

That looks sooooo strong. I hope it does the business for you Keith on the day! Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

TOKYO said:


> Did you nick the air ducting from the arms of Robbie the Robot from Lost in Space     .


PMSL


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> Who cares if you imported it and raced it or not. Some people who couldn't beat you thats who  .


A good point well made  



TOKYO said:


> Did you nick the air ducting from the arms of Robbie the Robot from Lost in Space     .


Its really scarey ....................................... I actually know what an old person is talking about


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*GETTING MAPPED TOMORROW*










Keith :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Best of luck Keith. Have you been practising the launches?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> Best of luck Keith. Have you been practising the launches?



Hi Dave

I have the Autronic software to help in that department.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Engine*

Any other major players for TOTB III willing to show their engine bays off????


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Keith, are you going to post the numbers up?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Keith, are you going to post the numbers up?


Good point well made.  But there has to be a dynoslip.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks the nuts.
I`ll come and say hello next week at TOTB111
hope all the hard work pays off


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That looks mental !!!!  

Nice one Keith.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Keith,

That looks great.

I'm really looking forward to seeing it at TOTB3.

Guy


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

that looks like a lot of grazed knuckles, blood, sweat and tears.

I bet there was a point when you thought it was never going to come together.

Well done Keith, numbers to me are immaterial, that car is bloody awesome.

best of luck with the asphalt dyno  

/Steve


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Looks good Keith


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

very very nice  can't wait to see it run!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*awsome*

Looking good mate  
I will come and shake your hand at totb.

M6beg  :smokin:


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin: Good luck at TOTB3. Your car was one of the reasons why i bought an R32 GTR, after seeing it at TOTB2.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

OMG !!!

That's awesome looking Keith !!

Best of luck at TOTB !


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

*Sunday School Prize Giving*

Keith - Remember and get Rod to fit a towbar so you can pull a full trailer of trophies you'll be taking north of the border    

Can't wait :smokin:


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Best of luck Keith, that time and effort will be worth it when the Skylines send the rest home dreaming about next year. respect to you.


Bob


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Howsie said:


> Keith, are you going to post the numbers up?


Howsie

My car will not ever go on a dyno as i dont think
the big power engines like this would last with all that extra heat.
I was going to put it on a engine dyno but time was not on my side.

so you will have to make your own mind up on what power it will make

1/4 MILE 10,000 REVS AT 2.8 BAR BOOST

TOP SPEED 9000 REVS AND 2.5 BAR BOOST

Keith  :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

keith said:


> Howsie
> 
> My car will not ever go on a dyno as i dont think
> the big power engines like this would last with all that extra heat.
> ...


That's a lot of boost Keith 

Why not put in a device like the GTech Pro Competition? Takes 5 mins to put in and calibrate, and you get a complete graph... Not THE most accurate thing, but it gives you the HP and TQ _AT THE GROUND (not crank or wheels)_ 

All you need is a cigarette lighter plug (is that still in there?), and the weight of the car...


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

SimonSays said:


> That's a lot of boost Keith
> 
> Why not put in a device like the GTech Pro Competition? Takes 5 mins to put in and calibrate, and you get a complete graph... Not THE most accurate thing, but it gives you the HP and TQ _AT THE GROUND (not crank or wheels)_
> 
> All you need is a cigarette lighter plug (is that still in there?), and the weight of the car...


I think the Autronic software can give us a idea on what power it is making.
looking for anything between 900 bhp to 1100 bhp  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

keith said:


> I think the Autronic software can give us a idea on what power it is making.
> looking for anything between 900 bhp to 1100 bhp
> 
> Keith :smokin:


Not bad 

I'd be happy to bring my Gtech with me... Currently finding out how i'm gonna get @ Elvington at 9.00h from Brussels, Belgium  

The thing also measures all the drag race thingies, by the way


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

You're engine looks awesome Keith! I'm ****ed off that I can't make TOTB3 this year but I think you and Hugh will do Aberdeenshire proud! What sort of weight do you reckon your car is now? All the best for the Aug 1st. Cheers,

Hamish


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the engine, keith. :smokin: Looks awesome and the spec sounds like its well sorted. Congrats and looking forward to hear about the number it turns.

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome Keith  

Sorry I won't be able to be there this year to see you go, go, GO!!
Good luck on the day


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

2.8 bar !! SH111111111111111T !!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> no one can turn round and say that
> all i done was to import a drag car from Japan anyone can do that.


All you did was import a fast car from Japan  

Someone had to say it lol 

See you there Keith! Just remind me not to line up against you


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

Best of luck for this year Keith  

I will be there to watch and cheer you and the other Skyline boys on :smokin: 

Jez


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks superb, all the best for TOTB, can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Now that's what you call dedication (which, as we all know, is what you need to be a record breaker).
2.8 Bar   plenty of extra strong hose clips on stock this year then Keith.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Keith*

Looks awesome, rock and roll 

Looking forward to seeing it run next week, good luck at Bruntingthorpe today, hope all goes your way.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome, I cant wait to see that run!

Ant.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I have just spoken to my brother telling him about Z new spec, only for him to tell me hes just seen Z today on the back of a truck in the Glasgow area this morning. He said it looked awesome. Last minute trip to Rods ay Keith?

Will the doors be red by next week Keith?

The very best of luck at ToTB Keith.
Not that I think you need it. :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Scott said:


> I have just spoken to my brother telling him about Z new spec, only for him to tell me hes just seen Z today on the back of a truck in the Glasgow area this morning. He said it looked awesome. Last minute trip to Rods ay Keith?
> 
> Will the doors be red by next week Keith?
> 
> ...


Bruntingthorpe by the sounds of it. :smokin:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

keith said:


> Howsie
> 
> 1/4 MILE 10,000 REVS AT 2.8 BAR BOOST
> 
> ...


Keith, Catching up having been away all week.
I think I may have spotted what is causing your drive shaft problem....  
2.8 at 10k, that's a lot of faith in the fuel quality without water injection...
Be interesting also to know how efficient the 3037S's are at that boost.....
I agree that actual power figures are irrelevant, however I think your estimate of 1-1.1k BHP is light. Remember the GB did over 830hp at the rollers at Top Secret on only 2Bar before spinning up the wheels.
Also like the chrome/polished exhaust housing covers, where did you get those from? Mine have gone all dull, might be something to do with the heat perhaps  
See you at TOTB.
DaveG


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Have heard this bad boy started up and on the move, and even idling and pulling away from Junctions it nearly pulls the pants off you !!!  

Cant wait til Next sunday.......serious serious car.......going to be amazing to see run.

Michael


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

well done keith durzel just showed me this thread

that is one helluva beast my friend and God willing u will rock at totb3 :smokin: 


looks awesome  and i was just told today how fast it reached over 200 mph in that lil place and still had enough time to brake  


and was told the new spec is monstrous and very scary, will let u share the good news  


congrats mate u deserved this, this is your own creation , spec the lot


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Awesome!*

Hi everyone I have just come off the phone to Keith they have just finished mapping the car at Bruntingthorpe.
He thought his last engine was fast, but this one, well he said he is now scared to put his foot on the throttle. (His is to big to be scared). He is now driving back to Rods very tired, hungry but very very happy. We are both looking forward to next Sunday.
Cheers Lorna


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

congrats lorna  and also let him be hungry before totb3 it will help get the weight down 

and congratulate him from me too 

cheers


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

go kick some ass keith :smokin:


----------



## R32 Godzilla! (Jan 29, 2004)

That looks PHATT mate well done on all the hard work you put in i think i might have to make a trip to TOTB to see this go!  :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Few more details on the mapping sesh, from the mapper...



> That Skyline was insane, it pulled 8400rpm in 6th and stopped in 3/4mile. Top car ran faultlestly all day.





> Skyline was hitting 200mph+ before 3/4 of a mile!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Good luck to you Keith, it looks absolutely fantastic! Hopefully see you at TOTB3


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

LOOOKS AWSOME!!!!! Wish you all the luck at TOTB....

Gez


----------



## Kevin Sharp (Aug 18, 2003)

Nice one keith :smokin: looking bling!  hope you do well next week...will make it all worthwhile  

Cheers


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i cant wait to see ur fooker launch aswell kev


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Just home*

Just to let you know what I have done since 2am Friday morning
I drove to R.B Motorsport to finish some jobs on the car,left Rods at about 2.30 pm to drive to bruntingthorpe to meet up with Mark from MAD to map the car at 5 pm,traffic was a nightmare did not get there till 6pm,3 1/2 hours to drive 130 miles  we then started mapping the car we went through about 12 gallons of fuel and we finished mapping the car at about 9.30 pm.
then I had to drive back to Rods but could not keep my eyes open on the M6
I had to park up for the night in a motorway travel lodge,
back to Rods this morning for a oil change and a once over,i left rods at about 5pm today 
to drive back north and I am just home 11.30 pm,1132 miles in the last 45 hours was it all worth it.


V












V












V











YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Now thats dedication to getting the job done


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Kickass Keith :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

what fun I have had in the last few days,
Mark Shead has done a awesome job mapping my car between Rod Bell and Mark they have got this car flying.
in the end we did not need to push the revs and boost to the limit to make it go well.it is running on the safe side
there could be more power to be found but we want the engine to last.

this is what it is mapped to 

9,200 REVS can rev to 11,000
2.4 BAR BOOST no need to use 2.8 bar Yet
10.5 AFR very safe
840 EGT also very safe.

At bruntingthorpe we were using the circuit the straight is only
3/4 mile long we were coming onto the straight in 3rd gear at about 30 / 40 mph and taking it to 9000 revs in every gear apart from 6th.
The most we seen in 6th gear was 8500 revs,Rod worked that out to be about 210 mph in the 1/2 mile because we needed the last 1/4 mile to stop the car now that it has the small R32 brakes back on,the car was so stable at that speed that Mark did not feel the need to put on his crash helmet that he took with him  to be honest we did not expect the car to pull that speeds down that short straight :crackup: 


Keith :coolsm:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Keith - there's not much that can be said to that really - the results speak for themselves...absolutely frightening !!! I hope all goes well next weekend - hope you've been practising those launches !!

I'll make the effort to come over and introduce myself at some point during the day.

All the best ....


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

keith said:


> 9,200 REVS can rev to 11,000
> 2.4 BAR BOOST no need to use 2.8 bar Yet
> 10.5 AFR very safe
> 840 EGT also very safe.


Top stuff Keith, looks like, with the right weather you will deliver my prediction of an 8 in the quarter.
How is the Autronic performing? Make the setting up any easier?
And I'll ask anyway - at 2.4bar/10.5AFR whats the injector duty cycle like!
DaveG


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Very cool Keith. Hope it holds together next weekend. It looks like it is running pretty safely. Just need to work out when you are running so we can get the bus down to the end of the the top speed run. Was there when you went past last year so this year at 200+ mph will be :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

ATCO said:


> Top stuff Keith, looks like, with the right weather you will deliver my prediction of an 8 in the quarter.In my dreams
> How is the Autronic performing? Make the setting up any easier?Yes the mapping was done by Mark and Rod i just done what i was told to do
> And I'll ask anyway - at 2.4bar/10.5AFR whats the injector duty cycle like!I think it is about 80% or just over
> DaveG


If we want there is more power in there to be found
I need to get up to the car the way it is now   

Keith :smokin:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Keith - surely it would be easier to import a car with all the mods done    

Pure dedication & he manages to keep down a day job  

Can't wait - knock em dead Keith :smokin:


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

As posted on other boards..

Well done mate.. Driving up to your neck of the woods on wednesday.. and then back again :-(



> Any other major players for TOTB III willing to show their engine bays off????


Erm.. ok.. Not finished... no new pics as my sister has taken the camera on holiday with her.. bitch.

If you know a scoob front bumper youll be erm.. upset.. but cold air is your friend..

Last year prior to fire..









then whilst mapping for Scoobyshootout I blew a boost hose off post intercooler and sanblasted the inside of the engine  Thanks to cord for helping me torque the heads back up, (scared of studs!)

now..



















hmm.. plasma cutter

















































































Not a major contender though 

Good luck to all competitors and beat the evo's  

David


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

oops forgot three..




























David

Edited to spell my name correctly


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Great shots dude. I hope you do well on the day! Good luck.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Keith,

Is the exterior of the car the same as last year? If not, have you got any photos of the exterior? :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Keith,

That is a tunning car and the performance just has to be seen to be believed! I am soooooooooo looking forward to TOTB3.

- see you there (I'll be the one fast-disappearing in your rear view mirror)


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

LSR said:


> Keith,
> 
> Is the exterior of the car the same as last year? If not, have you got any photos of the exterior? :smokin:


LSR

There has been big changes in all departments
inside and out.sorry no photos  

Give you something to look forward to seeing on Sunday  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Nobody is going to run against keith.. They all want to watch.. thats the only shame of competing 

Maybe that civic??

David


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

David_Wallis said:


> Nobody is going to run against keith.. They all want to watch.. thats the only shame of competing
> 
> Maybe that civic??
> 
> David


I'll run against him, then I get a close up view of him beating me off the line, and a not-so-close up view of him beating me by 2 seconds!

Paul


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Good point paul.. guaranteed magazine shot then


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

keith said:


> Howsie
> 
> My car will not ever go on a dyno as i dont think
> the big power engines like this would last with all that extra heat.
> ...



**** me!! u skyline owners are mad!! 2.8 bar of boost?


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

thats not mad.. the rc evo runs 3.1


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

David_Wallis said:


> thats not mad.. the rc evo runs 3.1


how would keiths car compare to a modern f1 car with 900+bhp? i mean in terms of accleration? they do have a 1800bhp per ton power to weight, but i recall a ferrari got a 8.8 sec qtr? when ms raced thart jet few months back?


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Not upsetting anyone here but I suspect the f1 car would be quicker..

IIRC that was in the rain when MS did that??

just done a search... http://www.eads.net/xml-root/content/OF00000000400004/2/07/538072.html?cmd=print

and see here.. http://f1.forum.racing-live.com/en/...=11&num_sujet=356345&date=06/07/2004-21:28:39

Think I may hold off commenting until monday now...

David


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

looks a little damp 










Not really relevant on here...but must ignore keiths engine... must.. must..

Damn why did cord have to ring me and tell me how fast it was!! 

David


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

on that they say the F1 car did 9.4 seconds for 600m.

in the wet !

that would put it at about 7-8 seconds for 400m/quarter mile.

but then as they cross the finish line (as Jason said in another post) there will only be a second or so in it, and about a million quid !

this is not really a fair comparison, lets compare this car to cossies,scoobies and evo's which it was designed to utterly destroy :smokin: 

good luck Keith

/Steve


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Foooooooookin hell! has someone got a spare monitor to fit the rest of the pic in?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

-C- said:


> Foooooooookin hell! has someone got a spare monitor to fit the rest of the pic in?


Chris, I cannot do much about your monitor, however, if you want to accompany Keith on one of his little Club runs, apart from some lessons from him, you will need one of these:
.








.
If you remotely want to contemplate in an insane moment overtaking him you will need one of these: (its a dual rail 12 point injection system)
.








.
And of course, should you also require the car to possess decent low/mid range torque you will need some of these: (pulls happily from 1500RPM)
.








.
Plus of course a second mortgage to run the damn thing!  

See you at the weekend.
DaveG


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

LOL @ Dave


----------



## Drag-R (Apr 18, 2004)

what kind og nips has been used on the linelock?


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks nice.. and functional 

Right hand breather hose looks like the plastic protecting bit could do with moving 

See you at totb


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

ps why reduce from 100mm on the turbos? why not run 100mm inlets???


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Hmmm mine seems to be missing a Turbo 

Might try & wedge another one in there somewhere


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Actually Chris, I think all you need is a smaller turbo on a common shaft to the T88 to get it to spool up quicker! One of this little Hitachi things they put on Mitsubishi's would probably do the job, got any lying around?  

David_Wallis: The protector was moved and not pushed back on the last plug change, will go and push it back now! The "turbo intake manifold" came on the car, I believe the reduction from 100 to 80 is to accomodate/match the Z32 AFM's. The pipes are definitely the same length, with balancer, which we assume was done to stop shuffle and give the car some power in the lower rev range. It ticks over as sweet as a nut at 1000RPM and will pull away/run at 1500RPM, below that it starts to snatch. Although, in truth, its a bit like Chris's car, with the HKS triple plater that has a bite like a Siberian Tiger I've found its wiser to use more than 1500 to pull away to avoid those embarassing stalling scenes! 

DaveG


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Dave - I promised I would leave this car as is though 

Those little Mitsubishi turbo's can flow over 400bhp's worth of air - they would probably work quite well you know  Shame they spin the wrong bloody way 



> Although, in truth, its a bit like Chris's car, with the HKS triple plater that has a bite like a Siberian Tiger I've found its wiser to use more than 1500 to pull away to avoid those embarassing stalling scenes!


I don't have that luxury - mine idle's at 1500rpm 

I can see one of these embarassing stalling scenes occuring on sunday


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice motor Keith :smokin: , and I reckon I can safely vouch for it's thorough UKness. Well either that or I've been working abroad these last few months!!

Cord


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Chris, it probably idles at 1500 because below that the exhaust gases haven't got enough energy to push past the bl00dy great big exhaust turbine blade! Hav you thought of fitting an afterburner?  
DaveG


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

-C- said:


> I can see one of these embarassing stalling scenes occuring on sunday


Have you not tried a hard launch yet?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Have you not tried a hard launch yet?


No, hence my other post 

Well, I say no - It's been done numerous times at 1.2/3/4 bar, but on the higher boost settings nope 

I have launched relatively high powered cars before, but not quite T88 power....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Go bloody practice then you foooool, youl have a total nightmare otherwise!

Practice is easy, a deserted, slightly out of town, industrial estate, at night, is perfect, jus do the launch and change to 2nd bit over and over to perfect it at full boost, easy, youd be mad to goto TOTB without practicing.

Your cars easily capable of 10s, why show yourself up running 13s from fooked up launches!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> full boost


Requires draining the tank & running on the more potent stuff, hence why no practice 

Kinda dont have any choice!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

See, if you had come camping with us Saturday Chris you could have done the tank then and practised on the campsite! I'm sure they wouldn't have minded.................  

Take no notice of "subtle as a sledgehammer" Steve, you'll do OK as long as you get your race head on. 

DaveG


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

SteveC said:


> on that they say the F1 car did 9.4 seconds for 600m.
> 
> in the wet !
> 
> ...


id expect a renault to go a lot quicker than the ferrai, they have a very very good traction control software

yup, but if keith gets a mid to high 8 sec qtr that will be simply amazing!! whats teh quickest a skyine has ever doen the tqr ie japan, oz or any where for that matter?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Could be the HKS R33 Drag car 7,67sec`s


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

road size tyres or those funky big donuts dragsters use?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Proper drag tyres. 1280bhp,


----------



## Stoneswe (Jun 17, 2004)

*WHOOWWW!*

That is awesome! Sorry to say I live in Sweden and my work is always to much to go to TOTB, but I hope to be there sometime. 

Good luck Keith!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Yunis A said:


> yup, but if keith gets a mid to high 8 sec qtr that will be simply amazing!!



I wish      

All i will say is that i will be giving it 100% on Sunday  


Keith :smokin:


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

keith said:


> I wish
> 
> All i will say is that i will be giving it 100% on Sunday
> 
> ...


You're a national hero mate


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

keith said:


> I wish
> 
> All i will say is that i will be giving it 100% on Sunday
> 
> ...


provided we dont get you drunk as a skunk on the saturday night !


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

MichaelG said:


> provided we dont get you drunk as a skunk on the saturday night !


Not a chance Michael  

not doing the same as last year  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

keith said:


> ...
> not doing the same as last year
> 
> Keith :smokin:


No Keith, this year you intend being first overall!  
DaveG


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Dave ahh.. didnt see the AFM's 

-c- yeah yeah.. ill see you tonight!

I do like keith's Intake hoses 

David


----------

